# Ezy caps



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

On our current job we have a couple of openings in a wall so I decided to use Ezy Caps. This is the first time I have used them, I have used the reveals before and they worked out great. So I think these should be great to, save a fair bit of work.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

gazman said:


> On our current job we have a couple of openings in a wall so I decided to use Ezy Caps. This is the first time I have used them, I have used the reveals before and they worked out great. So I think these should be great to, save a fair bit of work.


Did you tape the corners of your reveal gazman?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

That stuff looks like track for steel framing:blink: HEAVY DUTY:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Drywall_King said:


> Did you tape the corners of your reveal gazman?



On the steel to steel corner I use caulk.


----------

